# What Is The Meaning Of 'Hell'?



## Neutral Singh (Aug 31, 2004)

What is the original meaning of the english word 'Hell' as used in the King James Bible, and many others? Does the original meaning have any gearing the how we should view the word 'Hell'?


----------



## Eclectic (Dec 2, 2004)

I can only tell you what I've learned as I am not Christian. Some Christians believe hell is a real place your soul goes when you die if you did not accept Jesus Christ as your savior. It is at times called "The lake of fire". Other Christians believe that hell is not an actual place, but a state of mind in which you are detatched from God, the Father. Some Christians feel that hell is only temporary while others feel it is permanent.


----------



## Maize (Jan 8, 2005)

The Jewish described Hell as "being away from God" there was no statement that it was an actual place. This concept came with Christianity. Things became more literal and Hell turned from a fuzzy concept into he fiery pit we think of today.


----------



## devinesanative (Nov 22, 2005)

Just visit some of the Indian railway stations or Bus stands , you will find *people experiencing and living in Hell*.

Or just go and seek a person who is below poverty line you will then know what hell is .


----------



## sukhz (May 1, 2006)

i agree with devaninsantive because i think it is the earth where heaven is and where hell is.. it just depends on our sins that we hav acquired frm past which will place us in conditions which could be harsh or could be luxiours.


----------



## Humble_Gursevak (May 1, 2006)

> ................it just depends on our sins that we hav acquired frm past which will place us in conditions which could be harsh or could be luxiours.


 
Dear sukhz ji please make it clear what are sins and how much past. Past could be yesterday, last week, last month, or years we have lived life. Or past is last life.


----------



## spnadmin (Mar 12, 2007)

To  Neutral ji

According to Google's web definition, "hell" is based on an old Anglo Saxon word meaning "to cover". In later English usage hell came to mean the underworld, and even later still, a fiery place beneath the surface of the earth.

The late Pope John Paul wrote in the Vatican newspaper, Osservatore Romano, that hell is not a geographical location. This angered many Christian groups. He responded in a second article by saying that heaven isn't a geographical location either, but rather the state of being in the presence of God. The failure to repent for sins prevents humankind from reaching that state of bliss.

I recently read a interview of a professor of religious studies at Magill University in Montreal, a Sikh (can't remember his name at the moment). He explained that for Sikhs heaven is on earth (assuming we have connected with the Guru). I am not sure if there is a Sikh equivalent for "hell" . It would be interesting if someone in the forum could speak to that.


----------

